# I need advice on how to deal with this girl



## jacuzzi8 (Feb 10, 2014)

-known her all last semester (not gonna go into details)
-have crush on her
-she had crush on me last semester
-ended badly because i ignored her at the end of semester p hard

-couple weeks ago she sees me at gym walks up to me and hugs me and we talk for like 15 seconds

-i see her a few times but too nervous to approach

-i saw her at gym couple nights ago but was too nervous again

-i dont know the next time ill see her, i have her number but dont want to seem needy

-idk what to do any advice i want to date her, she actually lifts


also im p awkward and get anxiety so keep that in mind please


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 10, 2014)

Text her tell her what's up


----------



## jacuzzi8 (Feb 10, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> Text her tell her what's up


and then what? seems random to me. 

keep in mind i dont have friends, we live in separate dorms, and i never go out


----------



## italian1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Kelvin??? That you???


----------



## jacuzzi8 (Feb 10, 2014)

italian1 said:


> Kelvin??? That you???


no im not kevlin im a friend of his though here's proof, old text messages with the kunt:

also I lift, kevlin hardly lifts sadly, still love the fukker though nohomo


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 10, 2014)

Show us your hands so we know who we are talking too.


----------



## jacuzzi8 (Feb 10, 2014)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=159693151

im jaccogo, you guys banned me in the past because you thought i was kevlin, but i have no where else to go so I came back im not a troll SRS


----------



## jacuzzi8 (Feb 10, 2014)

ugh fine but this is the last hing im doing pls help me in the OP


----------



## Seeker (Feb 10, 2014)

Give me her number, I'll talk to her for you.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 10, 2014)

jacuzzi8 said:


> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=159693151
> 
> im jaccogo, you guys banned me in the past because you thought i was kevlin, but i have no where else to go so I came back im not a troll SRS





			
				jacuzzi8 in the Chat said:
			
		

> im not a troll either im serious



You and Kev both join sites together at the same time and then both get:
Banned on BB.com
Banned on Fitcrap
Banned here
All at the same time.



			
				Jaccogo said:
			
		

> * How long have you been reading self-improvement stuff? Pickup/dating material?
> i guess ive read things about it randomly from ppl trying to help me over the past 3 months or so *but I haven't really acted on any of it.*



If you're not trolling what are you doing?


----------



## jacuzzi8 (Feb 10, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> Banned on BB.com
> Banned on Fitcrap
> Banned here
> 
> ...


I'm looking for advice... sigh. I don't know where to go for help with this kind of stuff anymore. I'm really bad at social situations. Social anxiety support website isn't helpful everyone has social anxiety so no one knows what to do.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 10, 2014)

You yourself posted that you've been receiving relationship advice for 3 months already and have done absolutely nothing about it.
Why are you here?


----------



## jacuzzi8 (Feb 10, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> You yourself posted that you've been receiving relationship advice for 3 months already and have done absolutely nothing about it.
> Why are you here?


well longer than 3 months and its not that ive done nothing with it

i've been slowly improving but its hard, i never know how to react or behave

look i dont think im being too much of a burden on this site; i will try to contribute to the community and occasionally ask for advice I lift so it's not like I'm a nonlifting dungeon slayer or anything.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 10, 2014)

Best advice you'll ever get regarding a woman: Tuck your vagina in, grow a set, and quit acting like a faggot.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 10, 2014)

Grow some balls and ask her out. What's the worst she's gonna say no? OK then u move on to the next. Damn. People make getting pussy so much harder than it really is. 

U have anxiety when u talk to her, what's gonna happen when she pulls ur pecker out and tells u to stick it inside her? 

If she likes u then she's nervous too. Go talk to her with some confidenceand make her laugh a little then ask her out.


----------



## jacuzzi8 (Feb 10, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Grow some balls and ask her out. What's the worst she's gonna say no? OK then u move on to the next. Damn. People make getting pussy so much harder than it really is.
> 
> U have anxiety when u talk to her, what's gonna happen when she pulls ur pecker out and tells u to stick it inside her?
> 
> If she likes u then she's nervous too. Go talk to her with some confidenceand make her laugh a little then ask her out.


if she says no it'll be so awkward but you're right I should ask her out i just always feel like she hates me randomly or that there's something wrong with me.


----------



## Hero Swole (Feb 10, 2014)

Like the saying goes if she hugs you she wants to **** you.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 10, 2014)

This is actually serious advice here Kev that I got from someone a while back.

Go to a bar and order a beer.
Drink half of it.
Walk up to random women and ask them if they'd like the rest of your beer.
They'll say no.
Move on to the next and ask if they'd like the rest of your beer.
Repeat.

This will help get you over the fear of awkward situations and rejection.
Plus, it's a great ice breaker.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 10, 2014)

Walk up to the bitch look deep into her eyes and say " I wanna tongue punch your fart box"


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> "I wanna tongue punch your fart box"



Where was this line when I was at the club the other night?!


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 10, 2014)

I used to go out to the bar with my cock watch on, it works on the ladies.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 10, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Walk up to the bitch look deep into her eyes and say " I wanna tongue punch your fart box"



60% of the time it works 100% of the time


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 10, 2014)

italian1 said:


> Kelvin??? That you???



Kev baby whats up... Let me hit you with something approach talk be bold... If she rejects you SO WHAT! Seriously she isnt the only woman on the planet bub. Just dont sound like a needy douche be nonchalant casual directly ask her out for a date... She says yes, or no... Either way not a huge deal... Relax buddy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2014)

jacuzzi8 said:


> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=159693151
> 
> im jaccogo, you guys banned me in the past because you thought i was kevlin, but i have no where else to go so I came back im not a troll SRS



Not a troll but registered with 3 different emails and IP's 

Fuk off back to the misc


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not a troll but registered with 3 different emails and IP's
> 
> Fuk off back to the misc



In his defense, he did show us his hands...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> In his defense, he did show us his hands...



Hahahaha I just started cracking up in my office.


----------



## DF (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh how I miss you Kevlin!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 10, 2014)

.....what the hell is a mirin?
That website is full of cool kids using alien talk as some hot shit with the other kids.


----------



## AliCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Girls like confidence, so act confident even if you have to fake it.  Life only gives you so many opportunities.  If she says no, you won't die, and she might say yes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> .....what the hell is a mirin?
> That website is full of cool kids using alien talk as some hot shit with the other kids.



mirin is a sweetened rice wine used frequently in japanese cuisine.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Feb 10, 2014)

I blame bad parenting.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 11, 2014)

fuk her in the ass...girls never forget a guy who nails them in the shit pipe


----------



## anewguy (Feb 11, 2014)

What a thread.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 11, 2014)

Muhahaha u guys are freaking funny! Is kev's alter ego still around? Muhahaha 

Man have a her sign a release form! DONT TELL HER WHAT IT IS, (its a marriage certificate, but she dont need to know!!) just say ur a handwritting expert! THEN grab that B and slap a kiss on her! Hold her till she stops squirming and fighting back! But make sure u got some chloroform on ur upper lip so uboth pass out! and when u wake up show her the marriage certificate u had her secretly sign! 

DONE! Ur both in it for life!!! No backsies!


----------



## Deidre (Feb 17, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Grow some balls and ask her out. What's the worst she's gonna say no? OK then u move on to the next. Damn. People make getting pussy so much harder than it really is.
> 
> U have anxiety when u talk to her, what's gonna happen when she pulls ur pecker out and tells u to stick it inside her?
> 
> If she likes u then she's nervous too. Go talk to her with some confidenceand make her laugh a little then ask her out.



This +2

There are worse things in life than being rejected by a girl. And even if you are rejected, that only means she wasn't right for you...so keep moving. 

To be honest, she 'sort of' has given you some signals already that she likes you, somewhat. So, now you have to do the rest. Good luck. 
Let us know what happens.


----------



## Deidre (Feb 17, 2014)

Just realized the OP is banned. I don't always pay attention. :/


----------



## Kakewak (Feb 21, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Give me her number, I'll talk to her for you.



This is what is called a win win situation...


----------



## Hardpr (Feb 21, 2014)

oh my good lord please have mercy on these poor souls.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 21, 2014)

When I saw a thread like this at the top of the GC I was optimistic that our buddy Kevlin was back.
You guys suck.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 22, 2014)

Pardon me, but would you mind jacking me off with your asshole? this is a pickup line you should try, I believe it should work for both sexes, increasing your odds of a relationship.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 22, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Pardon me, but would you mind jacking me off with your asshole? this is a pickup line you should try, I believe it should work for both sexes, increasing your odds of a relationship.



I'm going to try this out.....OHHHHHHHHH JEN!


----------

